# 20" x 8 " Dayton for sale



## fourdrvet (Jun 17, 2005)

i just ordered new wheels for my impala

i am selling 

1 set RWD
Dayton 
144 spoke
all chrome
2 ear knock off
standard offset 
20"x8"

with 245-35-20 BFG Tires 

$1500 OBO 












































jump on them 


you guys are big time ballers 

prove it


----------



## BIGDOGS77 (Mar 17, 2005)

were are you located


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

My dream car.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2006)

can u think rims fit my truck Gmc Pick-up 72 ??


----------



## harv (Nov 9, 2005)

how much tred is left and were ya at i need them in surrey bc..


----------



## fourdrvet (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGDOGS77_@Feb 10 2006, 04:04 PM~4821280
> *were are you located
> *



florida delray beach 


i got rwd daytons 20"

and fwd OG 17" 

hollah


----------



## fourdrvet (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CODE BLUE_@Feb 10 2006, 09:36 PM~4823624
> *My dream car.
> *




thanks for the kind words


----------



## fourdrvet (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harv_@Feb 11 2006, 06:46 PM~4828624
> *how much tred is left and were ya at i need them in surrey bc..
> *



good tread

but i ain't shipping 

sorry


----------



## fourdrvet (Jun 17, 2005)

wow 

this is supposed to be a lowrider sight 

are my 20" daytons and 17" og not selling cause they are not 13"

oh yeah if they were 13" than i could not sell them either because they are only $200 to $400 new 


these are 2 nice sets of wheels and i am surprised they have not had any serious takers 


looking for ballers 

not layaway


----------



## 2big4u (May 13, 2003)

how far are you from panama city beach? any scratches,curb shots,dents on them 20's? how's the rubber?


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fourdrvet_@Feb 13 2006, 05:12 PM~4841103
> *wow
> 
> this is supposed to be a lowrider sight
> ...


Probably not because of that..


> _Originally posted by fourdrvet_@Feb 13 2006, 05:09 PM~4841087
> *but i ain't shipping
> 
> sorry
> *


prbably not selling because of this :biggrin:


----------



## OakCliffRider (Oct 14, 2003)

I can't see why they not selling either. Shit if I had the money I pick them wheels quick, cause that is a playa price for some 20" Daytons. I Like that car to man.


----------



## fourdrvet (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mirage_dallas_@Feb 11 2006, 03:34 AM~4825399
> *can u think rims fit my  truck Gmc Pick-up 72 ??
> *



yes


----------



## fourdrvet (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2big4u_@Feb 13 2006, 05:43 PM~4841633
> *how far are you from panama city beach? any scratches,curb shots,dents on them 20's? how's the rubber?
> *



no curb hits

no peeling 

rubber has 5000 miles


no rust EXCEPT FOR 2 Nipples

and there are 576 nipples on the set 

i am 2 hours south of Orlando


----------



## fourdrvet (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Feb 14 2006, 01:10 AM~4844785
> *Probably not because of that..
> prbably not selling because of this :biggrin:
> *



you have a vaild point 

not shipping hurts 

but let's be realistic


anyone in Alabama, Georgia, Florida 

can take a weekend drive down to Florida beach with their female no biggie


result everyone is a winner 


the girlfriend gets a miny vacation to Florida
the guy gets a dope set of wheels
i sell my wheels


----------



## fourdrvet (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OakCliffRider_@Feb 14 2006, 11:03 AM~4846281
> *I can't see why they not selling either. Shit if I had the money I pick them wheels quick, cause that is a playa price for some 20" Daytons. I Like that car to man.
> *



thanks fior the respect 


new the wheels would be about $2500 to $2750
the tires new would be $800


i want $1500


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

why wont u ship them if hte buyer pays shipping its not like you are losing money


----------



## fourdrvet (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 14 2006, 10:15 PM~4850938
> *why wont u ship them if hte buyer pays shipping its not like you are losing money
> *



honestly i take responsibility for just being very busy and a bit lazy 

i work mon - sat 



but i know someone in Florida , or Alabama , or Georgia

might want to drive down 

remember i got 2 sets of wheels for sale 
























also got this bike


----------



## Laredo2005_23 (Sep 22, 2005)

SO the Set on the Caprice those are the 20"s all 4 wheels and tires. .... $700 and iall pick up???


----------



## fourdrvet (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Laredo2005_23_@Feb 15 2006, 04:50 PM~4855592
> *SO the Set on the Caprice those are the 20"s all 4 wheels and tires. .... $700 and iall pick up???
> *




the spokes with vogues are 17" fwd

the spokes on the impala are 20" standard

both for sale


----------



## AOLSEARCH (Feb 7, 2006)

ill give u 1500$ if u ship to texas 78840!


----------



## fourdrvet (Jun 17, 2005)

i sell them for $1400 
if you pick them up 




priced reduced to anyone who will get in their car and drive

$1400
20"x8"
Dayton
144 spoke
all chrome
2 ear knockoff
hammer 
adapters
standard offset 
BF Goodrich G-Force KDW 245/35/20
































and i will reduce the price on my 
$550
OG 
17" x 8" 
FWD
100 spoke
all chrome
adapters
metal emblems
2 ear knock off
vogue 235/55/17


----------



## TOPO (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Laredo2005_23_@Feb 15 2006, 04:50 PM~4855592
> *SO the Set on the Caprice those are the 20"s all 4 wheels and tires. .... $700 and iall pick up???
> *


LOL. Freaking newbs. :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fourdrvet_@Feb 17 2006, 05:46 PM~4869490
> *i sell them for $1400
> if you pick them up
> priced reduced to anyone who will get in their car and drive
> ...


Your located in Delray? I am 5 minutes away from you, would like to see the wheels in person.


----------



## fourdrvet (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 18 2006, 05:31 AM~4873581
> *Your located in Delray? I am 5 minutes away from you, would like to see the wheels in person.
> *



yes you can see in person
of course 

my pleasure


----------



## fourdrvet (Jun 17, 2005)

daytons & Tires 
$1350



OG & Vogues

$ 525


----------



## fourdrvet (Jun 17, 2005)

daytons $1300


OG & vogues $500


----------



## MR47CLIP (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fourdrvet_@Feb 27 2006, 08:40 AM~4936609
> *daytons $1300
> OG & vogues $500
> *


1500$ U SHIP TO TEXAS, I CAN WIRE U THE MONEY,LET ME KNOW!  OR I CAN SET UP PAYPAL


----------



## MR47CLIP (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fourdrvet_@Feb 27 2006, 08:40 AM~4936609
> *daytons $1300
> OG & vogues $500
> *


1500$ U SHIP TO TEXAS, I CAN WIRE U THE MONEY,LET ME KNOW!  OR I CAN SET UP PAYPAL


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Feb 14 2006, 02:10 AM~4844785
> *Probably not because of that..
> prbably not selling because of this :biggrin:
> *



I agree, can't talk shit to someone you are trying to sell something to. Have patiance. They should sell in time.


----------



## fourdrvet (Jun 17, 2005)

$500 for 17's & Vogues is the lowest 

i will put back on caddy if they do not sell


daytons and tires $1300 lowest 
or i will keep


wire wheels are dieing in Florida 

or no one wants them


----------



## MR47CLIP (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fourdrvet_@Feb 28 2006, 12:19 PM~4945982
> *$500 for 17's & Vogues is the lowest
> 
> i will put back on caddy if they do not sell
> ...


***** i offered u 1500$ for them bitches, even shiping them to texas youll still make more money!!! damn are u that lazy u fukin lil 75 lb bitch :biggrin:


----------



## fourdrvet (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR47CLIP_@Mar 1 2006, 12:49 PM~4953894
> ****** i offered u 1500$ for them bitches, even shiping them to texas youll still make more money!!! damn are u that lazy u fukin lil 75 lb bitch :biggrin:
> *



i can't ship from my job anymore 
against company policy 


no one at home to give wheels to freight carrier 
i aint leaving them outside the front door in hopes no one steals them


but i apprecaite being called a lazy mother fucker 

170 is my weight


buy new daytons rich guy


----------



## MR47CLIP (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fourdrvet_@Mar 1 2006, 02:22 PM~4954576
> *i can't ship from my job anymore
> against company policy
> no one at home to give wheels to freight carrier
> ...


 WHAT ABOUT THE BIKE? HAVE U TAKEN IT ON ANY ''SWEET JUMPS''??? :biggrin:


----------



## fourdrvet (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR47CLIP_@Mar 1 2006, 02:28 PM~4954619
> *WHAT ABOUT THE BIKE?  HAVE U TAKEN IT ON ANY ''SWEET JUMPS''??? :biggrin:
> *



honestly you have no interest 

please find other balls to break 


i will keep wheels , tires, bike

no sweat


----------



## MR47CLIP (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fourdrvet_@Mar 1 2006, 02:50 PM~4954788
> *honestly you have no interest
> 
> please find other balls to break
> ...


 :cheesy: good for u! damn ****** :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

u should get off your ass and make that 1500. it doesnt cost 200 to ship so you will come out a few bucks ahead too. lazy people.


----------



## MR47CLIP (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 1 2006, 05:15 PM~4955720
> *u should get off your ass and make that 1500. it doesnt cost 200 to ship so you will come out a few bucks ahead too. lazy people.
> *


U KNOW THAT FOOL AINT FROM TEXAS!!! PEOPLE IN FLORIDA DONT HUSTLE LIKE THESE TEXAS BOYS :biggrin:


----------



## geo42583 (May 30, 2005)

how far from daytona beach?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR47CLIP_@Mar 1 2006, 06:12 PM~4956012
> *U KNOW THAT FOOL AINT FROM TEXAS!!! PEOPLE IN FLORIDA DONT HUSTLE LIKE THESE TEXAS BOYS :biggrin:
> *


FORREAL HUH.


----------



## fourdrvet (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by geo42583_@Mar 1 2006, 06:23 PM~4956087
> *how far from daytona beach?
> *





3 hours


----------



## fourdrvet (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR47CLIP_@Mar 1 2006, 05:10 PM~4955697
> *:cheesy: good for u! damn ****** :0
> *



i am gonna sell the wheels , or keep them 

you should really calm down 

i think your better than that 

try being a little more respectful


there's is no need for all the smack your talking


----------



## MR47CLIP (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fourdrvet_@Mar 2 2006, 11:32 AM~4960450
> *i am gonna sell the wheels , or keep them
> 
> you should really calm down
> ...


----------



## fourdrvet (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR47CLIP_@Mar 2 2006, 12:29 PM~4960899
> *
> *



i find humor in the attachment

i am glad at your attitude 

well done 
thanks


----------



## fourdrvet (Jun 17, 2005)

$1250

DAYTON



$500

OG


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

Man I fucking wish I was near there, I would buy them bitches! I mean god damn 1250 for 20" daytons? With tires? Somebody has to buy these fuckin' rims!


----------



## fourdrvet (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Mar 7 2006, 05:27 PM~4996921
> *Man I fucking wish I was near there, I would buy them bitches! I mean god damn 1250 for 20" daytons? With tires? Somebody has to buy these fuckin' rims!
> *





it is a comic tragedy 


i can only assume that in Florida in wires they desire 
13" or 22" and 24" spokes for true lowriders or 4x4 hi riders 
and 20's do not work for either purpose

no one really wants 20 's
in Florida anyway 

but yes $1250 
for real d's and tires in like new shape is a gift 



plus i got the badest dayton knock off IMO on them 

it hurts to sell them so cheap


eventually some will drive to get them


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

they're both nice sets bro, hope you sell them, or move to KY soon. :roflmao:


----------



## WHATITDO (Mar 9, 2006)

1500 SHIPPED??? :dunno:


----------



## fourdrvet (Jun 17, 2005)

sorry to all wanting shipping 


someone pick up please


----------



## ceebo (Sep 1, 2003)

could it be becuz they the shitty daytons that rust???


----------



## WHATITDO (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fourdrvet_@Mar 8 2006, 03:26 PM~5003610
> *it is a comic tragedy
> i can only assume that in Florida in wires they desire
> 13" or 22" and 24" spokes for true lowriders or 4x4 hi riders
> ...


NOBODY IN FLORIDA WANTS EM FOR 1,250 U SAID IT YOUSELF. AND IM OFFERIN U 1500 SHIPPED? WTF ARE U A DAMN CRIPPLE TO DAMN LAZY TO SHIP EM? WTF IS YOUR DAMN DEAL U RETARDED FUK?  :twak:


----------



## ceebo (Sep 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ceebo_@Mar 9 2006, 04:31 PM~5011682
> *could it be becuz they the shitty daytons that rust???
> *


thot the "real" daytons the good ones were stainless steal spokes an nipples those r jus the bvld series which means anyone in an un sunny climate is gunna have sum nice 1300 rusted d's?


----------



## fourdrvet (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ceebo_@Mar 9 2006, 03:31 PM~5011682
> *could it be becuz they the shitty daytons that rust???
> *




no rust 


you aint buying why do you care 

do even answer cause i do not care


----------



## fourdrvet (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WHATITDO_@Mar 9 2006, 03:32 PM~5011692
> *NOBODY IN FLORIDA WANTS EM FOR 1,250 U SAID IT YOUSELF. AND IM OFFERIN U 1500 SHIPPED? WTF ARE U A DAMN CRIPPLE TO DAMN LAZY TO SHIP EM? WTF IS YOUR DAMN DEAL U RETARDED FUK?   :twak:
> *




you got a dirty mouth 

and i find your comments insulting 

i do not want your money keep it 

i would not piss on you if you were on fire


----------



## ceebo (Sep 1, 2003)

k jackass i wuz gunna buy em but u told my buddy u wouldnt ship em haha good luck an also dipshit u were the one who said a couple nipps have rust as soon as it starts it dont stop hense it being called "cancer"


----------



## fourdrvet (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ceebo_@Mar 10 2006, 03:10 PM~5020337
> *k jackass i wuz gunna buy em but u told my buddy u wouldnt ship em haha good luck an also dipshit u were the one who said a couple nipps have rust as soon as it starts it dont stop hense it being called "cancer"
> *




open your fucken eyes look at the pictures see rust, no



2 nipples have rust 

no other part of the wheel does 

your wrong 

buy some new daytons, CAN YOU AFFORD THEM


i am in a position to pick who i want to sell them to 
i can turn down money 

i stay breaded up


----------



## ceebo (Sep 1, 2003)

wow good for u u do that cuz u wont be sellin em here hope u got a nice warm dry spot to store them hahah


----------



## fourdrvet (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ceebo_@Mar 10 2006, 03:27 PM~5020471
> *wow good for u u do that cuz u wont be sellin em here hope u got a nice warm dry spot to store them hahah
> *



buy new d's 

need me to tell you were 

they will ship them to you 

your rich right


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ceebo_@Mar 10 2006, 03:27 PM~5020471
> *wow good for u u do that cuz u wont be sellin em here hope u got a nice warm dry spot to store them hahah
> *


why you talking shit about his rims?
try finding d's for less than that


----------



## ceebo (Sep 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by yescadog_@Mar 10 2006, 04:29 PM~5020494
> *why you talking shit about his rims?
> try finding d's for less than that
> *


cuz hes a goof tryin to sell something he wont ship out he has had afew ppl that wanted them yet he still gots em hmmmm interestin


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fourdrvet_@Feb 13 2006, 04:09 PM~4841087
> *good tread
> 
> but i ain't shipping
> ...


but in the beginning he said he wasn't shipping
probably cuz it adds to the price and he'll have a harder time selling them


----------



## DROCKLOCO (Mar 11, 2006)

JUST CURIOUS IVE SEEN PPL OFFER YOU GOOD MONEY TO SHIP THEM, YOUR GOING TO HAVE TO REMOVE THE WHEELS TO SELL THEM SO WHY WONT U SHIP THEM?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Still 4 sale?

:ugh:


----------



## fourdrvet (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by yescadog_@Mar 10 2006, 03:29 PM~5020494
> *why you talking shit about his rims?
> try finding d's for less than that
> *



thanks man 

respect


----------



## fourdrvet (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DROCKLOCO_@Mar 10 2006, 06:01 PM~5021699
> *JUST CURIOUS IVE SEEN PPL OFFER YOU GOOD MONEY TO SHIP THEM, YOUR GOING TO HAVE TO REMOVE THE WHEELS TO SELL THEM SO WHY WONT U SHIP THEM?
> *



dude wheels are in garage 

i already got new wheels 

the d's are removed and have been

i just do not want to ship that is no crime

i never mislead anyone 

i said i am not shipping since day 1


----------



## fourdrvet (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 11 2006, 08:34 PM~5028669
> *Still 4 sale?
> 
> :ugh:
> *




still for sale


----------



## fourdrvet (Jun 17, 2005)

and the person that buys them from me, face to face 

is gonna be real happy 


i have not represented them 

they are like new


and when the buyer steps to the plate to pick up they will be very happy


----------



## geo42583 (May 30, 2005)

im going to florida in am month would you at least meet the person ?


----------



## OUTLAW85 (Aug 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fourdrvet_@Feb 13 2006, 06:12 PM~4841103
> *wow
> 
> this is supposed to be a lowrider sight
> ...


200-400 for some brand new daytons ...sounds kinda cheep


----------



## fourdrvet (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by geo42583_@Mar 15 2006, 05:18 PM~5055709
> *im going to florida in am month would you at least meet the person ?
> *




my pleasure yes i will meet you


----------



## fourdrvet (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lscrider_@Mar 16 2006, 12:17 AM~5058062
> *200-400 for some brand new daytons ...sounds kinda cheep
> *



$200 -$400 i am talking about 13 or 14 inch OG


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

pm sent homie


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

I have a plan...someone go to Florida and buy both sets and sell me the OG's for my lincoln.


----------



## Brougham L$ LOVER (Sep 3, 2003)

Who is interested in the OGs w/o the vogues? I want the vogues :biggrin:


----------



## fourdrvet (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brougham L$ LOVER_@Mar 16 2006, 02:03 PM~5061394
> *Who is interested in the OGs w/o the vogues? I want the vogues  :biggrin:
> *




vogues have 1000 miles 


and rubber tities from the mold all over 

meaty


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR47CLIP_@Mar 1 2006, 07:12 PM~4956012
> *U KNOW THAT FOOL AINT FROM TEXAS!!! PEOPLE IN FLORIDA DONT HUSTLE LIKE THESE TEXAS BOYS :biggrin:
> *


foreals. I stay posted up at UPS shippin like a slave trader.


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

I'll give you $300 for the OG's w/o the vogues.


----------



## fourdrvet (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Mar 17 2006, 06:54 AM~5066341
> *I'll give you $300 for the OG's w/o the vogues.
> *



if i can't get $500 

i will put them back on my 95 Deville


i got about 4 months worth of tread on the factory 15" caddy wheels and tires

than i will need to purchase new tires 

so might as well use the og & vogues i have


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

no dude, I wasn't trying to lowball you...the other guy asked if anybody wanted the OG's w/o the vogues because he wanted the vogues. I'd give him $300 for the OG's w/o the vogues, the main reason I wanted them was for the vogues but I need rims. :biggrin:


----------



## fourdrvet (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Mar 17 2006, 11:03 AM~5067814
> *no dude, I wasn't trying to lowball you...the other guy asked if anybody wanted the OG's w/o the vogues because he wanted the vogues. I'd give him $300 for the OG's w/o the vogues, the main reason I wanted them was for the vogues but I need rims. :biggrin:
> *



cool


----------



## fourdrvet (Jun 17, 2005)

$1200 
for daytons

reduced $50


----------



## Brougham L$ LOVER (Sep 3, 2003)

Let's do it then, I am serious about wanting the vogues :biggrin: .


----------



## fourdrvet (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brougham L$ LOVER_@Mar 17 2006, 01:56 PM~5068825
> *Let's do it then, I am serious about wanting the vogues  :biggrin: .
> *



yeah lets do it 

come get em


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

I WOULD OF DROPPED 1200 IF THEY WERE 13S OR 14S IN FL


----------



## Brougham L$ LOVER (Sep 3, 2003)

Waiting on *DrPhilMadeMeDoIt*'s response to see if we get the wire wheels/vogues set :biggrin:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

PM sent bro.


----------



## Brougham L$ LOVER (Sep 3, 2003)

Sent you a reply and a PM for fourdrvet. :biggrin:


----------



## fourdrvet (Jun 17, 2005)

$1150

Daytons


reduced 

another $50


----------



## fourdrvet (Jun 17, 2005)

$1100


almost a gift 

Daytons & Tires 

come get them


----------



## fourdrvet (Jun 17, 2005)

Daytons and tires 
$1050


isn't there a Lowrider show in Tampa soon

if anyone wants to pick these up if there going to show come on 

$1050 

super deal


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

God damn somebody get these rims! These are the only big wheels I would ever consider. Wish I had the cash.


----------



## fourdrvet (Jun 17, 2005)

i did not get your pm


----------



## Brougham L$ LOVER (Sep 3, 2003)

How come?  
Sent again


----------



## fourdrvet (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brougham L$ LOVER_@Mar 27 2006, 07:22 PM~5131244
> *How come?
> Sent again
> *


i sent you a response 

with the info you wanted


----------



## fourdrvet (Jun 17, 2005)

last price reduction on both sets

$500 on the OG 


$1000 on the Dayton



i will keep for future use if no one wants

thanks


----------



## fourdrvet (Jun 17, 2005)

the OG 17"'s & vogues are sold ,gone ,no more 




still have 20" daytons with tires


$1000 get them or miss out 


the price will be no lower than $1000 

i will keep them for future use if no one wants them


----------



## Mr.Hanford (Apr 13, 2005)

damn...have a 02 burban...and a 05 impala..both would look cherry...with those...daytons....impulse buys.....are so tempting


----------



## Brougham L$ LOVER (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Hanford_@Apr 1 2006, 11:07 PM~5163539
> *damn...have a 02 burban...and a 05 impala..both would look cherry...with those...daytons....impulse buys.....are so tempting
> *


Probably on the Suburban but not the wimpala :biggrin: since they're not for front wheel drive cars. 

By the way FOURDRVET, nice doing business w/ you. Your Imp was nice as hell. :biggrin:


----------



## nyd40cal (Mar 12, 2006)

$1500 OBO 
http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y34/fourdrvet/Picture056.jpg[/i


they look like shit, and if two nipples are rusty the rest are also, u mabe cant see it YET!!!* u should have took better care of them ,,, like clean the inside and the spokes that blow the water off n out with a blower, than wax em, all with the wheels off once a week!!!!! TOO BAD :0


----------



## BIGPERRO22 (Jul 29, 2005)

GIVE U 800 AND I'LL PICK THEM UP :biggrin:


----------



## fourdrvet (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brougham L$ LOVER_@Apr 1 2006, 09:31 PM~5163667
> *Probably on the Suburban but not the wimpala  :biggrin: since they're not for front wheel drive cars.
> 
> By the way FOURDRVET, nice doing business w/ you. Your Imp was nice as hell.  :biggrin:
> *



you imp was nice to 

pleasure doing business you to

thanks 


got a gang load of other stuff for sale

amps, subs , lowrider bikes 

hollah


----------



## fourdrvet (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nyd40cal_@Apr 1 2006, 10:27 PM~5163919
> *$1500 OBO
> http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y34/fourdrvet/Picture056.jpg[/i
> they look like shit, and if two nipples are rusty the rest are also, u mabe cant see it YET!!!* u should have took better care of them ,,, like clean the inside and the spokes that blow the water off n out with a blower, than wax em, all with the wheels off once a week!!!!!  TOO BAD :0
> ...


----------



## fourdrvet (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGPERRO22_@Apr 2 2006, 06:34 PM~5167270
> *GIVE U 800 AND I'LL PICK THEM UP :biggrin:
> *




$950 come get them


----------



## TEXASFELONY (Mar 24, 2006)

DAMN YOU HAVENT SOLD EM YET? THATS A GOOD DEAL! TO BAD YOUR TOO LAZY TO SHIP THEM :angry:


----------



## fourdrvet (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFELONY_@Apr 3 2006, 02:44 PM~5171971
> *DAMN YOU HAVENT SOLD EM YET? THATS A GOOD DEAL! TO BAD YOUR TOO LAZY TO SHIP THEM :angry:
> *



since it is such a good price at $950 

you don't be lazy 

find someone in Florida to pick them up from me for $950 

give them the money to ship them to you 

and give them $100 for their trouble 

$950 me 
$ 150 freight 
$100 to pay someone for the favor 

that's $1200 shipped 


now buy them


----------



## Brougham L$ LOVER (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFELONY_@Apr 3 2006, 04:44 PM~5171971
> *DAMN YOU HAVENT SOLD EM YET? THATS A GOOD DEAL! TO BAD YOUR TOO LAZY TO SHIP THEM :angry:
> *


Actually, I think $1300 is much more reasonable to cover everything like the shipping materials, shipping, and the person's time/gas money. If you'd rather have them shipped just shrink-wrapped w/o a box then it's less. Anybody interested let me know and I will ship :biggrin:


----------



## fourdrvet (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brougham L$ LOVER_@Apr 4 2006, 01:05 PM~5178172
> *Actually, I think $1300 is much more reasonable to cover everything like the shipping materials, shipping, and the person's time/gas money. If you'd rather have them shipped just shrink-wrapped w/o a box then it's less. Anybody interested let me know and I will ship  :biggrin:
> *





this guy is a class act 

a gentleman

nice to see someone conduct himself in a professional manner 

there were 3 or 4 offers on these wheels , he wants $1300 to do someone a favor 

to all who asked to ship , no more excuses get with Frank Brougham lover 

and get your Daytons delivered 



Frank much respect Travis


----------



## TEXASFELONY (Mar 24, 2006)

:uh: scam


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFELONY_@Apr 4 2006, 06:01 PM~5179224
> *:uh: scam
> *


Del rio, hes legit.


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

he's legit, he's sending me the og's, keeping the vogues for himself, and we're both getting a deal on them. I'll vouch for him, he's a good man.

Thanks,

-James


----------



## BIGPERRO22 (Jul 29, 2005)

BROUGHAM L$ LOVER, ITS NOT INTO :biggrin: SCAM FELLAS, STRAIGHT UP PERSON!!!


----------



## Huggies (Sep 14, 2005)

Love your impy on Irocs, got the exact same wheels on my Burban, was thinking on putting them on my 95 SS since it's the same bolt pattern...

By the way, Bump for a sick deal...


----------



## fourdrvet (Jun 17, 2005)

i am no scam


Frank 
Brouham lover has both my contact phone numbers 


he knows were to find me at my Saturday JOB

the person that winds up with the Daytons will be a happy camper


----------



## fourdrvet (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Huggies_@Apr 5 2006, 10:17 AM~5183602
> *Love your impy on Irocs, got the exact same wheels on my Burban, was thinking on putting them on my 95 SS since it's the same bolt pattern...
> 
> By the way, Bump for a sick deal...
> *



thanks 



respect


----------



## fourdrvet (Jun 17, 2005)

buy wheels

be happy

pimp hard 


treat yourself 


i know you guys all got tax refunds coming

break bread

ttt


----------



## fourdrvet (Jun 17, 2005)

sale sale sale


----------



## Coast 2 Coast (Jun 24, 2005)

you still got the 17"s get at me with a PM


----------



## fourdrvet (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 95stsrider_@Apr 10 2006, 08:54 PM~5216913
> *you still got the 17"s get at me with a PM
> *



17's and vogues are sold


buy my 20 " daytons and tires


----------



## Coast 2 Coast (Jun 24, 2005)

i would really like the 20's but i dont think they will fit on my 1995 seville because its a fwd.


----------



## fourdrvet (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 95stsrider_@Apr 11 2006, 01:19 PM~5220723
> *i would really like the 20's but i dont think they will fit on my 1995 seville because its a fwd.
> *



i got a 95 sedan de ville as well as a 96 impala

my guess is that they won't fit 

however i am in florida 

if you want to drive your car for a test fit i will help you try to get them on 

peace out


----------



## Coast 2 Coast (Jun 24, 2005)

yea i dont think they would fit maybe if they where stds. good luck on the sell.


----------



## 68fullimpala (Feb 17, 2006)

u still want $950 for them 20's my homie been looking for some for his suburban uffin:


----------



## fourdrvet (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 95stsrider_@Apr 11 2006, 03:37 PM~5221651
> *yea i dont think they would fit maybe if they where stds. good luck on the sell.
> *




they are standards


----------



## fourdrvet (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 68fullimpala_@Apr 11 2006, 06:38 PM~5222881
> *u still want $950 for them 20's my homie been looking for some for his suburban uffin:
> *




you can have daytons and tires for $950 
my pleasure


----------



## BORDERTOWNCLOWN'N (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fourdrvet_@Apr 12 2006, 11:32 AM~5226958
> *you can have daytons and tires for $950
> my pleasure
> *


ILL GIVE YOU 1,500, IF YOU SHIP THEM TO SAN ANTONIO TEXAS  IT'L PROBABLY COST BOUT $120. TO SHIP!!


----------



## Kelo (Sep 14, 2005)

Hmm D's for under grand they would look great on my Lincoln. What is your zip code trying to find someone close to you that I might be able to get, to pick them up. Also do you have pics of the set off the car front and back?


----------



## Brougham L$ LOVER (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BORDERTOWNCLOWN'N_@Apr 12 2006, 07:24 PM~5229070
> *ILL GIVE YOU 1,500, IF YOU SHIP THEM TO SAN ANTONIO TEXAS*


I'll do that for you. I will box them up and ship them to you. :biggrin:


----------



## fourdrvet (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kelo_@Apr 13 2006, 12:24 AM~5231624
> *Hmm D's for under grand they would look great on my Lincoln.  What is your zip code trying to find someone close to you that I might be able to get, to pick them up.  Also do you have pics of the set off the car front and back?
> *




no pics off car sorry 


i sell from my job not my house 

my job is in Davie Florida 
broward county


----------



## fourdrvet (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BORDERTOWNCLOWN'N_@Apr 12 2006, 04:24 PM~5229070
> *ILL GIVE YOU 1,500, IF YOU SHIP THEM TO SAN ANTONIO TEXAS  IT'L PROBABLY COST BOUT $120. TO SHIP!!
> *





get with Frank 
brougham lover
send him the money 

he has dealt with me 

he can pay me , get wheels from me , and send them to you

I SUGGEST TAKING THE INSURANCE OF AT LEAST $2000 FROM THE FREGHT CARRIER 

thanks fourdrvet


----------



## fourdrvet (Jun 17, 2005)

$950


chrome daytons


wow

with tires 

sounds like a fair deal


----------



## fourdrvet (Jun 17, 2005)

i have a fed ex terminal between my house and my job


i can now ship the wheels & Tires to anywere in the US for $1500




not Alaska, Hawaii, or Peurto Rico , or Canada


but anywere else 

so to all who were asking to buy them at $1500 shipped 

hollah


----------



## BORDERTOWNCLOWN'N (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fourdrvet_@Apr 17 2006, 02:24 PM~5260752
> *i have a fed ex terminal between my house and my job
> i can now ship the  wheels & Tires to anywere in the US for $1500
> not Alaska, Hawaii, or Peurto Rico , or Canada
> ...


  SWEET! PM ME


----------



## fourdrvet (Jun 17, 2005)

$1400
shipped 


except , Hawaii , Puerto Rico, Alaska, or Canada

rims and tires

fed ex ground


----------



## fourdrvet (Jun 17, 2005)

$1400 shipped


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Damn you still aint sold these hoes yet!!!!


----------



## fourdrvet (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 25 2006, 11:39 AM~5310924
> *Damn you still aint sold these hoes yet!!!!
> *



well i could not ship before

now i got a fed ex terminal by my house 
and it is easy and not to expensive 

$1400 shipped 

hope they sell


----------



## TEXASMAYATE (Apr 25, 2006)

SORRY HOMIE I DIDNT SELL THE VAN, SORRY I DIDNT GEY BACK WITH YOU ON IT :angry:


----------



## fourdrvet (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TEXASMAYATE_@Apr 25 2006, 12:39 PM~5311234
> *SORRY HOMIE I DIDNT SELL THE VAN, SORRY I DIDNT GEY BACK WITH YOU ON IT :angry:
> *


no need to apologize 

all is well

i appreciate it anyway 
peace out 


someone i promise you will be like a kid in a candy store with these wheels

$1400 shipped

you will love them every spoke


----------



## fourdrvet (Jun 17, 2005)

$1350 REDUCED

SHIPPED


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TEXASMAYATE_@Apr 25 2006, 01:39 PM~5311234
> *SORRY HOMIE I DIDNT SELL THE VAN, SORRY I DIDNT GEY BACK WITH YOU ON IT :angry:
> *



TEXASMAYATE :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYATEPOWER (Apr 27, 2006)

GOOD LUCK MAN


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:0


----------



## fourdrvet (Jun 17, 2005)

SOLD


----------



## Brougham L$ LOVER (Sep 3, 2003)

Finally ha? :biggrin:


----------



## fourdrvet (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brougham L$ LOVER_@Apr 28 2006, 11:36 AM~5333099
> *Finally ha? :biggrin:
> *


hope all is well Frank


----------

